
Animals that self-medicate - eplanit
http://www.pnas.org/content/111/49/17339.full
======
crystaln
Genetic adaptation seems unlikely except for very species specific adaptations
since humans don't seem to share any of these instincts, nor do they seem to
be shared by genetic cousins in a way comparable to other traits.

